# MTB: Nassahegan RAW, 8/20/08



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Thinking maybe Wednesday or Thursday given the forecast for tomorrow afternoon. Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure what my plans are.  It will partially depend on when I can get my rear wheel repaired.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2008)

interested.  need to check with the wife.  but i don't want to slow you guys down too much are prevent you from hitting more difficult trails...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> interested.  need to check with the wife.  but i don't want to slow you guys down too much are prevent you from hitting more difficult trails...



Don't worry Greg always slows me down anyway.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

I can pretty much do any day, just let me know. Have to see what I get for a loaner today or tomorrow.

Brian, just use Carries rear wheel


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian, just use Carries rear wheel



:idea:


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> interested.  need to check with the wife.  *but i don't want to slow you guys down too much are prevent you from hitting more difficult trails*...



*Please *do not feel this way. Seriously. I can't speak for others, but if I need to do a few more slow-paced easier rides, I'm fine with that. Like I said before, after 3 or 4 rides, your pace will pick up, especially given your apparent natural aptitude for riding.

I only rode behind you last time to kinda scope out how you would handle it and to yell out some (hopefully) helpful tips. On future rides, I'll ride ahead and just wait at trail merges so you know which way to go. That way you won't feel pressure having me behind you and you will likely ride faster to catch up.

BTW, nice avatar... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going to set this ride for Wednesday, 6 pm at Scoville. I will adjust the ride difficulty and length to the riders. Roll call:

Greg


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

You guys seemed to really miss me yesterday so I am in.

Greg
o3jeff


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> o3jeff



It's official This will be a slow paced newb ride. :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

You guys r gonna wait up for me, right?


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, since Brian broke his bike, maybe I'll go in his place.  :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

I can picture it now, Severine sabotaging Brian's while he is at work so she can ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can picture it now, Severine sabotaging Brian's while he is at work so she can ride.



Great, thanks for putting that idea in her head.  I break my bike enough without her help, thanks...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You guys seemed to really miss me yesterday so I am in.
> 
> Greg
> o3jeff



We only missed the breaks we get to take every 10 or so minutes having to wait for you.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Hey, since Brian broke his bike, maybe I'll go in his place.  :idea:



No, since Brian broke his bike you need to let him get a new one


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No, since Brian broke his bike you need to let him get a new one



Good idea! :beer:


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can picture it now, Severine sabotaging Brian's while he is at work so she can ride.





bvibert said:


> Great, thanks for putting that idea in her head.  I break my bike enough without her help, thanks...


:roll:  I want to ride, but not that badly.  Don't worry, your bike is safe with me. 



MR. evil said:


> No, since Brian broke his bike you need to let him get a new one





bvibert said:


> Good idea! :beer:


Wish we could get you a new one!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm in.  No breaks on Wed!

Greg
o3jeff
Grassi21 and The GIANT


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm in.  No breaks on Wed!
> 
> Greg
> o3jeff
> Grassi21 and The GIANT



*AWESOME!* I had a feeling you would like this MTB stuff. So, it's official, a newbish paced ride. But be forewarned, Chris. We went at about 50% speed last time. On Wednesday, we'll bump it up to 75%. If we pull away, just keep on riding. I'll be sure to stop at all trail merges. I'm also planning a slightly more technical and longer ride.

Jeff - I'm thinking: cemetery twisties to the doubletrack. Take the DT south, cross the river and cross 69. Pick up the singletrack at Session Woods. Follow the ST north along 69 to B Street. Return to Scoville via E. Chippens twisties (same twisties we road south last time, but in reverse.) Thoughts?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

That will be pretty good to change it up a little and go in a different direction through some of this stuff.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

It's quite likely I won't be going.  Just got a pair of MTB shoes tonight for the clipless pedals so I want to practice on some easier stuff before I join you guys again.  But Brian picked up some spokes and is planning on working on his wheel, so I have a feeling he'll be joining you.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> It's quite likely I won't be going.  Just got a pair of MTB shoes tonight for the clipless pedals so I want to practice on some easier stuff before I join you guys again.  But Brian picked up some spokes and is planning on working on his wheel, so I have a feeling he'll be joining you.



What kind of shoes dod you get? MTB shoes or road style shoes? The MTB ones has actual tread and make the hike-a-bikes much easier.

Make sure to set the tension on those pedals to the lowest setting. They should already be pretty low as I like my pedal tension really loose. My first time on clipless I stopped on a trail, forgot how to unclip and just tried to pick my foot up off the pedal. I feel over to my left in a patch of poison ivy That really sucked!......don't fall in poison ivy.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Specialized Taho Women MTB shoes.  I guess they're the women's version of what Brian has.  I knew I needed something with a tread for hike-a-biking and Brian wouldn't steer me wrong. 

He's working on the pedals right now.  Good thing I'm not allergic to poison ivy. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> It's quite likely I won't be going.  Just got a pair of MTB shoes tonight for the clipless pedals so I want to practice on some easier stuff before I join you guys again.  But Brian picked up some spokes and is planning on working on his wheel, so I have a feeling he'll be joining you.



Bah. You've got tomorrow to tool around on them in the yard so come along anyway. It takes 10 minutes to get used to them. We'll give you crash course. Literally. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> *AWESOME!* I had a feeling you would like this MTB stuff. So, it's official, a newbish paced ride. But be forewarned, Chris. We went at about 50% speed last time. On Wednesday, we'll bump it up to 75%. If we pull away, just keep on riding. I'll be sure to stop at all trail merges. I'm also planning a slightly more technical and longer ride.
> 
> Jeff - I'm thinking: cemetery twisties to the doubletrack. Take the DT south, cross the river and cross 69. Pick up the singletrack at Session Woods. Follow the ST north along 69 to B Street. Return to Scoville via E. Chippens twisties (same twisties we road south last time, but in reverse.) Thoughts?



Looking forward to it.  I think I can handle 75%. 8)


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Looking forward to it.  I think I can handle 75%. 8)



I have no doubt that you can. For your 3rd and 4th rides, we'll inch you closer to full speed. And for ride #5, we'll take you on the northern loop. You might quit MTB after that.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bah. You've got tomorrow to tool around on them in the yard so come along anyway. It takes 10 minutes to get used to them. We'll give you crash course. Literally. :lol:



Thats about all I did was 10 minutes. Just keep twisting in out in out in out in out so it become natural. My first time out on the trail was our first ride with Nate and I don' think I did too bad.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll have to give the shop a call tomorrow to see if they got my loaner. I'll tell you the ht certainly does give the body a good shakin.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll have to give the shop a call tomorrow to see if they got my loaner. I'll tell you the ht certainly does give the body a good shakin.



How do you think Chris feels on that beater rigid? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

Once I get my HT running we will all have to do a HT only ride. I am intrested to see how lazy my FS rig has made me.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

I just did some practice laps in the driveway and around the house (after dark, no less!), but I think I'd like to try an easy ride at White Memorial before I rejoin you guys.  Just to get the hang of it a little more before I try the twisty singletrack again.  So it's likely I will not be there Wednesday.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bah. You've got tomorrow to tool around on them in the yard so come along anyway. It takes 10 minutes to get used to them. We'll give you crash course. Literally. :lol:



yea when I first got mine I set em up real loose....then practiced falling on the lawn

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg, have you convinced Mr Knees to come get his bike and ride?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg, have you convinced Mr Knees to come get his bike and ride?



It's not up to me to convince him. I'm sure he's seen this thread. If he's interested, he's welcome to join us. That goes for gmcunni who I believe is getting close to having ride clearance from the doc.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I should be able to make this.  I just need to get my wheel all trued up today and tweak my big ring some more and I hopefully should be good to go.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I should be able to make this.  I just need to get my wheel all trued up today and tweak my big ring some more and I hopefully should be good to go.



Brain,
I have a couple of spare big rings if you want one of them.....I have no use for it. If you or anyone of the guys riding tomorrow will be in the Hartford area you / they could stop by my office and pick it up to have for the ride


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brain,
> I have a couple of spare big rings if you want one of them.....I have no use for it. If you or anyone of the guys riding tomorrow will be in the Hartford area you / they could stop by my office and pick it up to have for the ride



Or you and Randi could just come ride with us... :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brain,
> I have a couple of spare big rings if you want one of them.....I have no use for it. If you or anyone of the guys riding tomorrow will be in the Hartford area you / they could stop by my office and pick it up to have for the ride



If anyone wants or needs one let me know, I am only a few minutes from were Tim works and can swing by and grab them.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Or you and Randi could just come ride with us... :idea:



Not in the cards this week. We are watching my sisters dogs for the week while she is on vacation. Plus I am playing on a golf tourney Thurday morning out near Boston. Either my father and I are leaving very early Thursday (5:00am) or we are driving up Wed. night and staying in a hotel.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brain,
> I have a couple of spare big rings if you want one of them.....I have no use for it. If you or anyone of the guys riding tomorrow will be in the Hartford area you / they could stop by my office and pick it up to have for the ride



Thanks Tim, I forgot about that offer.  I'll take one if you don't mind.  That'll do until I get a bash guard at least. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> If anyone wants or needs one let me know, I am only a few minutes from were Tim works and can swing by and grab them.



If you could work out getting one from Tim that would be great!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Tim, pm your address and a time that will work for you. I think Brian should wire us some $$ for lunch


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Tim, pm your address and a time that will work for you. I think Brian should wire us some $$ for lunch



PM sent..... You can pretty much stop by anytime, I will be in the office all day. Lunch is the one thing I cannot do. We have a manditory Lunch and Learn I have to attend. But if you want to stop by during lunch I can leave it with the front desk.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

You carry spare bike parts around with you? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll have to give the shop a call tomorrow to see if they got my loaner.



Any luck? Maybe they'll loan you this:







:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Haven't called yet, but I could only wish that is what I will be getting. Saw it in magazine I was reading the other day.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Haven't called yet, but I could only wish that is what I will be getting. Saw it in magazine I was reading the other day.



If they do loan you that, you might just have to call them and tell them to keep your bike, and then move out of state.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I will then inform them that I am leaving tonight on that 6 month mtb trip that I have had planned for months now.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

I  wasnt going to take wednesdays off until ski season starts, but if you guys are gonna ride wed nights I can change that earlier.... thoughts??  I know the weather is a factor here......I can also bring some spam to grill up


steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else, but my RAW ride days are likely numbered.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but my RAW ride days are likely numbered.



Sucks to be you...   Seriously it's a bummer that you won't be able to continue with the RAW rides.  I still plan on going though.  I guess Wednesdays would work okay for me.  We'll have to start pushing the start time up though if we want to get in any sort of ride before it gets dark.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I can do Wednesdays too. Pushing the time up could be a little tricky, but can probably get there for 5:30.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Brian did you get the wheels true and ready to roll?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian did you get the wheels true and ready to roll?



Going to finish up as soon as the kids go to sleep.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

The bike shop called and said they would have the loaner for me tomorrow and to stop by and pick it up on my way home.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The bike shop called and said they would have the loaner for me tomorrow and to stop by and pick it up on my way home.


Weren't they supposed to have that for you yesterday?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sucks to be you...   Seriously it's a bummer that you won't be able to continue with the RAW rides.  I still plan on going though.  I guess Wednesdays would work okay for me.  We'll have to start pushing the start time up though if we want to get in any sort of ride before it gets dark.



When my daughter starts kindergarten, I will be seeing her off on the bus in the mornings so I'll be working later. Plus with it getting darker earlier, RAWs might be tough. I'll be able to pull off a few though, I'm sure.

So, who else is in tomorrow?

Greg
o3jeff
Grassi2 with the GIANT
bvibert


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Weren't they supposed to have that for you yesterday?



"Early in the week" is what they said, I took it as Monday or Tuesday


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad you're getting hooked up with something Jeff.  I finished truing my wheel tonight so I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

If I can somehow finagle a babysitter tomorrow night, I'll join you guys.  But it's not looking too good right now.


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm out.  No chance of a babysitter tonight.  Have fun guys!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

The word on Crankfire is that Nass has dried out nicely. Great cool and dry weather so it should be a spectacular ride tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> The word on Crankfire is that Nass has dried out nicely. Great cool and dry weather so it should be a spectacular ride tonight.



I can't wait.  My bike is already loaded on the car, I'll be heading over straight from work.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

The weather the next few days looks great.  

Greg, will you bring the Trek for me tonight?  I will give the Giant the night off if you are.  Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg, will you bring the Trek for me tonight?  I will give the Giant the night off if you are.  Thanks.



That's the plan. I pulled it back down last night and it all checks out. A bit of play in the headset, but not too bad. I'll try to be there earlier than 6 pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's the plan. I pulled it back down last night and it all checks out. A bit of play in the headset, but not too bad. I'll try to be there earlier than 6 pm.



if traffic is the way it was last week i will be there a bit early.  not a bad ride at all.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 20, 2008)

have fun out there.....prob see ya sunday morning.....just noticed  I got 3  broken spokes in the front....time for a new chain too....

steve


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess Wednesdays would work okay for me.  We'll have to start pushing the start time up though if we want to get in any sort of ride before it gets dark.



Actually Wednesdays _won't_ work for me for awhile after this week...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> have fun out there.....prob see ya sunday morning.....just noticed  I got 3  broken spokes in the front....time for a new chain too....
> 
> steve



3 busted spokes?  Wow!  The most I've ever broken was 1 at a time, and always on the rear.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can't wait.  My bike is already loaded on the car, I'll be heading over straight from work.



Brian,
Jeff just picked up the chain ring for you.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brian,
> Jeff just picked up the chain ring for you.



Excellent!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

So...just the four man crew tonight? Get ready to pedal, Chris! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> So...just the four man crew tonight? Get ready to pedal, Chris! :lol:



I've been drinking water all day.  I will be hydrated fo sho.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jeep is all loaded.  Bringing the Giant so I can tool around before the crew rolls up.  Leaving at 5.  Hope to be there by 5:45.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2008)

Got the loaner, has a lot of carbon fiber on it. 2009 Cannondale Rise 1. Have to see if  a 3-4k bike will help me


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Got the loaner, has a lot of carbon fiber on it. 2009 Cannondale Rise 1. Have to see if  a 3-4k bike will help me


This?





http://calangobikers.wordpress.com/2008/08/07/modelo-cannondale-rize-1-2009/
http://www.cannondale.com/Bikes/08/cusa/model-9VT1.html

Nice!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2008)

severine said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I guess that looks like it


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks nice Jeff, though it may be a little like torture to see how nice a real expensive bike is. 

See you guys there.  I won't be there much before 6 I don't think.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2008)

I figured at least I'll get to ride one knowing I will never throw that much money on a bike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Honestly that carbon stuff scares me...


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Would you care to elaborate in another thread?  I'm curious about this perspective.  I'll admit I know nothing about bike materials, but it's always nice to learn something new.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi,
This is a little more expensive than that Cannondale (I mean crack and fail ).... but it is a *MUCH* better bike. It's a $1000 bike on sale for $650.

http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.25433/.f?sc=7&category=18268


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Grassi,
> This is a little more expensive than that Cannondale (I mean crack and fail ).... but it is a *MUCH* better bike. It's a $1000 bike on sale for $650.
> 
> http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.25433/.f?sc=7&category=18268



interesting.  you guys are killing me though.  i am a gear whore and mtb is another gear whoring sport.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> interesting.  you guys are killing me though.  i am a gear whore and mtb is another gear whoring sport.



When I turn in the loaner I will see what they will sell it to you for since it's used.:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When I turn in the loaner I will see what they will sell it to you for since it's used.:lol:



I wanted to take that thing and keep riding, all the way back to my house.  I'd be trying to keep it as long as possible if I were you.  That and riding the crap out of it while I had it.  Got any sick time saved up?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When I turn in the loaner I will see what they will sell it to you for since it's used.:lol:



If you want spen a little less than $3000 to get a fast bike. Get some new lighter wheels and tires. Rotational weight is the biggest factor in a quick / fast bike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If you want spen a little less than $3000 to get a fast bike. Get some new lighter wheels and tires. Rotational weight is the biggest factor in a quick / fast bike.



I think his whole bike was lighter than just one of my wheel sets.  It was stupid light, if you ask me.


----------

